# Salt Vault and Bowl



## holmqer (Jun 14, 2011)

Kiaat and Box Elder Burl Salt Vault. Shown closed and open with kosher salt inside. Lid is hinged. Finished outside with EM6000 waterborne lacquer. The offset bowl for the salt has some freshly made shellac to seal the wood. Went with shellac for the inside since shellac is an FDA approved food additive.

American Sweet Gum Bowl around 8" (20cm) across. Finished with Bush Oil to bring out the figure and EM6000 waterborne lacquer as a clear coat. I like this look a lot better than the earlier one with no oil. I think the color and figure are much better and has a warmer look.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 14, 2011)

They're both really nice pieces of work, but I've never encountered a salt vault. Really cool.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 14, 2011)

Both are very nice.  Love the salt vault idea.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, I've been having fun with the Salt Vaults. They are this months challange for my AAW chapter and this is the 3rd one I've made.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 15, 2011)

Great job on both.  They are great pieces.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 15, 2011)

They look good.

Hey, I was looking for hinges that could be used to make these salt boxes a couple of months ago.  Would you share where you found them?  I thought about just using a brass pin, but I know they make actual "hinges" for these things.

Thanks.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks,

Chris, I just use a 1/4" dowel. I considered metal hinges but decided against it for potential corrosion issues. I may be worried for nothing, but the combination of metal and salt seemed like a bad idea unless I was going to use something like 316 stainless steel. For the same reason I chose not to include a small magnet in the lid and a steel pin opposite the hinge as a sort of magnetic latch.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking pieces of work.  But then again all of your work I have seen in very well done and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 20, 2011)

cool on the salt vault. i've been wanting to make one for a while. did you actually turn the top or just cut a circle and fit it to the salt holding part? that bowl looks nice too!


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 20, 2011)

That sweet gum bowl turned out .... well... sweet!


----------



## holmqer (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks

The lid was roughed round on a bandsaw then the hinge pin installed and the lid then attached with double sided tape. I could then turn the lid and body as one piece to perfectly match the lid to the body.


----------

